# Some informations,please.



## djilou (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a teacher of English for beginners in Algeria.I have been teaching here for 19 years.I have also a TKT Certificate from Cambridge University. Do I have the opportunity to teach in UAE or any other country in the middle east? So I need any tips to help me.


----------



## djilou (Aug 11, 2011)

Any teachers of English in UAE ? I need your help.


----------



## johnkenn (Jan 28, 2012)

*tell me salary scale ?*

tell me salary scale ?


----------

